# Engineers Corner > Chemical Engineering Agriculture and Environmental

## norman

What are the differences between these two engineering areas? I know they both study nature especially the plants, but could we say that agriculture could go under environmental engineering? Because I think environmental is broader than agriculture.

----------


## mbeychok

Norman:

Environmental engineering or environmental science (as differentiated from ecological studies) is a very broad field concerned primarily with air pollution,  water pollution and solid wastes.  It involves:

-- How to control, limit or reduce pollution (and how to design equipment for doing so) from industrial plants, municipal waste treatment plants, vehicle emissions, and various other human activites.

-- How to perform environmental impact studies to determine the qualitative and quantitative effect of various pollution sources or activities on human health and welfare, as well as on aquatic life and other fauna, and upon flora (forests, flowers, crops, etc.).

-- How perform air pollution dispersion modelling studies as well as similar studies on water pollutants.

Environmental engineering has very little direct interfacing with agricultural engineering or with agricultural farming ... and I don't understand how or where you came up with "... they both study nature especially the plants...". I suspect that you simply wanted to start some discussion and that's fine with me.

Milton Beychok
(Visit me at *Fundamentals Of Stack Gas Dispersion*)

----------


## gteuae

superb! nice information.. thanks  :Smile:

----------

